# [SOLVED]Montowanie i problem z HAL

## 187451

Mam od dawna problem z montowaniem. Cudem jest w ogóle, że wykryłem jak są wykrywane napędy (sr0, sr1). Ale nie o to tu chodzi. Problem jest, że jak już system się odpali i klikam w ikonkę napędu to pojawia się komunikat "Właściwość ta jest jedynie dostępna z HAL". Co innego jak wejdę w konsoli, wtedy widzi. No i co dalej? DBUS i HAL mam zainstalowane i jestem dodany chyba do odpowiednich grup.

fstab: (nie śmiać się, nigdy tego nie robiłem, to własna robota)

```
/dev/sda6          none                 swap                  sw                0   0

/dev/sda7          /                    reiserfs              defaults          0   1

/dev/sda8          /home                reiserfs              defaults          0   0

none               /proc                proc                  defaults          0   0

none               /dev/shm             tmpfs                 defaults          0   0

/dev/sr1           /mnt/cdrom           auto,udf,iso9660      noauto,user       0   0     # napęd górny (nagrywarka)

/dev/sr0           /mnt/dvd             auto,udf,iso9660      noauto,user       0   0     # napęd dolny (dvd)

/dev/sda           /mnt/usb             auto                  defaults,user     0   0     # usb
```

No i poza tym chciałbym wiedzieć jeszcze tak przy okazji:

- jak sprawdzić jak są wykrywane urządzenia USB (pendrivy) oraz karty pamięci na multi-czytniku? (tzn. /dev/COŚ)

- jak zrobić, żeby montowanie było automatyczne? (wkładam płytę -> montuje, wysuwam -> odmontowuje)

Z góry dziękiLast edited by 187451 on Tue Oct 07, 2008 5:53 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dziadu

Spróbuj się pobawić 

```
pmount
```

----------

## largo3

HAL i DBUS są uruchamiane przy starcie?

```
rc-update | grep -e hald-e dbus
```

Jeśli będzie któregoś brakować to zrób:

```
rc-update add brakujaca_usluga default
```

 *Quote:*   

> jak sprawdzić jak są wykrywane urządzenia USB (pendrivy) oraz karty pamięci na multi-czytniku? (tzn. /dev/COŚ)

 

```
dmesg

cat /proc/partitions
```

 *Quote:*   

> jak zrobić, żeby montowanie było automatyczne? (wkładam płytę -> montuje, wysuwam -> odmontowuje)

 

U mnie działało to pod KDE/GNOME/XFCE bez żadnych wpisów odnośnie cdromu w /etc/fstab.

Myślę, że wystarczy że będziesz w grupach: cdrom, usb i plugdev (chociaż samo plugdev powinno wystarczyć).

----------

## 187451

Okazało się, że HAL nie był na default. Więc to działa. A wyniknął inny problem, bo jak wkładam pendriva pojawia się okienko "Co chcesz zrobic?", klikam otwórz i komunikat "Plik lub katalog /media/AZBAK nie istnieje" a z konsoli jak wchodzę to jest taki katalog i na dodatek mogę go normalnie otworzyć i korzystać z zawartości.

----------

## lsdudi

a jesteś w grupie plugdev ?

----------

## 187451

Tak, w desperacji wpakowałem się i tak pewnie w za dużo grup...

Kolega mi ostatnio przyniósł film na penie i o dziwo otworzył się bez problemu... już nie czaję, tak jakby pamięć Kingstona robiła problemy.

----------

## master66

Sprawdź czy w kernelu masz ustawiaone następujące opcje: (zamast m mozesz dac wszedzie y)

```

CONFIG_USB_HID=m

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

CONFIG_USB_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=m

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=m

```

U mnie z taką konfiguracją USB działa bez zarzutu, pod KDE się ładnie montuje.

A tak swoją drogą polecam http://gentoo-wiki.com  :Smile: 

----------

## k4misiek

 *eclipsefan wrote:*   

> Okazało się, że HAL nie był na default. Więc to działa. A wyniknął inny problem, bo jak wkładam pendriva pojawia się okienko "Co chcesz zrobic?", klikam otwórz i komunikat "Plik lub katalog /media/AZBAK nie istnieje" a z konsoli jak wchodzę to jest taki katalog i na dodatek mogę go normalnie otworzyć i korzystać z zawartości.

 

Jeżeli używasz hal, to wpisy w /etc/fstab nie są już wymagane. Potrzebny folder automatycznie się założy i usunie po odmontowaniu urządzenia. Oczywiście można mieć wpisy w /etc/fstab, dzięki czemu urządzenia będą montowane zawsze w ścieżce podanej w fstab.

----------

## canis_lupus

Mam HAL'a ale bez wpisów w fstab nic nie zrobi.

----------

## 187451

Tzn w fstab mam niby te wpisy co do urządzeń, ale są zakomentowane. Napędy działają prawidłowo, nawet działa elegancko czytnik kart wbudowany, ale też nie ze wszystkimi... Problem największy jest właśnie z tymi pendrivami, bo widze w Konquerorze, że jest zamontowany, tylko nie mogę się z jego poziomu dostać "do środka", jedynie przez konsolę.

----------

## canis_lupus

a ile est na nim partycji?

----------

## k4misiek

 *canis_lupus wrote:*   

> a ile est na nim partycji?

 

Raczej nie ma to znaczenia, jeżeli jest ich więcej to będzie rozpoznawane jako nowe urządzenie np.: /dev/sda0 i /dev/sda1 mogą być w rzeczywistości jednym urządzeniem.

PS: Problem mi się wydaje bardzo znajomy, chyba miałem nawet ten sam, tylko nie moge sobie przypomnieć co było jego przyczyną.

----------

## 187451

Już sobie z tym poradziłem.  Rozwiązanie było śmiesznie proste bo wystarczyło zrobić: 

```
chmod 777 AZBACK
```

 Dzieki za pomoc  :Smile: 

----------

